# Coming down...



## mrsc2012 (Dec 26, 2014)

So I had a wonderful surprise vacation/ get away to celebrate my upcoming divorce with my favorite girlfriends and it feels like it was a high and now I'm crashing. It doesn't help that I needed groceries and the grocery store was full of Valentine's Day crap. Anybody have any tips to not overthink and fall back into old habits?


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hoping it is just post-vacation let-down, which is common. Don't get sucked into the Valentine's Day propaganda...it is nothing more than a twisted marketing ploy aimed at making men feel obligated to spend money, and women to feel like miserable failures if they don't. I wish it would be boycotted.

February is always one of the most depressing months; post-holiday, usually bleak weather, nothing much to look forward to until spring. It may be difficult not to get bogged down but try to just take each day/week on its own merit, continue to make plans with friends, try to arrange at least one thing to look forward to every week. (I am trying to do this myself, as I have been separated only since December and still keeping a very low profile in my new apartment.) My thing right now is making sure I get outside to walk every day and trying to increase my distances and vary my routes all the time. It helps being in a new neighborhood, but when I was still "stuck" in my old life. i drove to different parks all the time to get a change of scene and enjoy watching the different dogs at each one. Basically, just try to do little things to please yourself, whatever those may be, a special food treat, splurging on a pay-per-view movie, listening to new music, etc

Take care, best of luck. We all need it.


----------



## mrsc2012 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Jane! I have a few friends who have been keeping me entertained with funny videos and group text messages for the night. I think going back to work and back to the gym will be good for me. I have a pretty basic routine now. Also helps that I'm 2,000+ miles away from my STBXH. February isn't so terrible in San diego. I actually might run the beach with my puppy tomorrow. Thanks for being encouraging and I really hope you are nice and settled into your new little home.


----------

